# IWC Jones Calibre 538



## PocketWatchRocket (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi Folks

at last i seem to have sorted the images out for posting,thanks to all for there help

Below is images of my Early IWC Jones Calibre 538, the time piece measures 57.38mm across x 69.50mm height x 16.50 thick a lump of a watch,made from coin silver , with lovely gold hinges, a rare timepiece i believe from the early days of IWC, circa around maybe 1865?, as you will see movement signed Bradley New York, with No 538, a beautiful time piece running like a dream , stem wind/pin set. case in excellent condition as is dial. look forward to any comments and info .Thanks in Advance


----------



## decraew (Aug 30, 2016)

I don't have anything intelligent to say about this but ... splendid specimen !


----------



## PocketWatchRocket (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks Bud


----------



## stokey1986 (Sep 11, 2016)

Really nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PocketWatchRocket (Sep 13, 2016)

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g265/PocketWatchRocket/image_zpsijllbnrr.jpeg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g265/PocketWatchRocket/image_zpskawj0gme.jpeg


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

PocketWatchRocket said:


> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g265/PocketWatchRocket/image_zpsijllbnrr.jpeg
> 
> http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g265/PocketWatchRocket/image_zpskawj0gme.jpeg


 My first love in watch collecting was/is pocket watches, thanks for sharing.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very interesting........... yours is a "B" grade, they went up to an "E" grade with 20 jewels.

It should have the Elson patent for the mainspring

Also the time adjusting lever has been changed somewhere in its life. The lever or "index" would have been very long and gone in the opposite direction covering the slow / fast markings. This longer lever improved the time keeping, or should i say the rate? 

Some models were nickle plated with black wax used for the engraved numbers and writing on the back

Great looking watch! :thumbsup:


----------

